# Wo am besten Wassertemperatur messen ?



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ich hab da mal eine ganz blöde frage, wo ist es am sinnvollsten die Wassertemp zu messen ?

Hab gehört das im allgemeinen das Wasser nicht über 35°C erreichen soll weil das die Pumpen nicht aushalten. Stimmt das? Wenn ja wärs ja am besten wenn man die Temperatur im ausgleichsbehälter misst oder?

Und da gibts ja diese Tempsensoren die man irgendwo hinkleben kann. Kann man diese auch ins Wasser tauchen oder sind die nicht Wasserfest ?

Weil man bekommt eine Anzeige mit diesem Klebesensor für ca.7€ dagegen einen mit Inlinesensor erst für 20€ 

Falls man diesen Klebesensor nicht ins Wasser tauchen kann wie und wo mess ich mit so einem am besten und die genauste Wassertemperatur?


----------



## bundymania (6. Dezember 2008)

...bleibt dir überlassen, dort, wo es dich am meisten interessiert 

Du könntest beispielsweise einen Sensor vor- *und* hinter dem Radi verbauen und so beobachten, was sich bei der Wassertemp tut.

Die "Klebesensoren" sind nicht als Tauchsensoren geeignet !

Pumpen können weitaus mehr als 35° aushalten. 

Eine günstige Methode wäre ein Aquariumthermometer, was du in den AGB tauchst. Sowas gibts für etwa 5 €


----------



## Digger (6. Dezember 2008)

also wasser mit > als 35° geht vollkommen klar. in den meisten sytemen is die temp unterlast um einiges höher.
ich mess meine temp zwischen radi un agb.
diese zum hinklben gehen nich. da musst du schon so ein schraubteil nehmen.

kostet übrigens nur 13€: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71030

also wie gesagt, ich würd im agb messen.
_
e: bundy hat mich grad erinnert : ich hatte ne zeit lang mal ein fiebertermometer im agb. das hat die ideale skala. 25-40 im normalfall ein analoges muss es natürlich sein. also kein pieps ding._


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Ich denke es ist egal wo du den Fühler platzierst. Die Wassertemperatur stabilisiert sich sowieso mit der Zeit und wird dann im gesammten Kreislauf gleich sein. 1°C hin oder her ist ja nicht die Welt 

Habe ich noch nie gehört, dass Pumpen nur 35°C aushalten sollen. Ich hatte bei mir für einen Test schon mal 43°C Wassertemp und da ging auch noch alles. Sollte also kein Problem sein.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Fühler dauerhaft für den Einsatz im Wasser geeignet sind. 

Hast du zufällig eine Luftersteuerung? Dann könntest du daran eventuell einen Inlinesensor befestigen. Ansonsten würde ich lieber die paar € mehr investieren und eine vernünftige Temperaturanzeige mit Inlinefühler kaufen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2008)

alles klar danke für die antworten werd dann wohl so eins nehmen

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display (rot) Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display (rot) 71108

leider gibts die nicht mit grünen display falls einer einen anbieter kennt der so einen tempssensor mit grünen display anbietet wäre es schön wenn mir jemand nen link schickt


----------

